# Silat Teacher in San Diego says Hello There... to all of youse... Peace and Blessings...



## Shihabudeen (Oct 13, 2011)

:ultracool


----------



## MJS (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2011)

Youse? Are you originally from Jersey or sumpthin?   Welcome to MT and happy posting, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 13, 2011)

Greetings, you offerer of Blessings


----------



## seasoned (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## David43515 (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad to have you here. Welcom aboard.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input here.


----------



## Shihabudeen (Oct 24, 2011)

Nah but I know a few martial brothers that are.... I'm from the Bay Area... my teacher is Sumatran...


----------



## OKenpo942 (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2011)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------

